# Limited Edition Moscow BMW Moto Club watches



## Eushvedov (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi guys! Greetings from Moscow, Russia!

So it's my first attempt to post here. There is L.E. of 250 watch. Made by Buran Watch Co.

Steel case 42mm
Sapphire glass
ETA 7750 movement
Red rubber strap with deployment buckle
MSRP $2500


----------

